# Humminbird Solix 10 MSI+ G3 not in stock Anywhere!



## Hookm n cookm (Apr 2, 2013)

Can anyone help me with finding a Solix G3. I’ve searched all over and can’t find a 10” or 12” anywhere. Thanks for any help or insight.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Back ordered till mid Feb.


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

Try Mark at Water Werks Boat Sales. (708)798-9700. I just bought a new Lund from them and got a Solix for it.


----------



## Hookm n cookm (Apr 2, 2013)

After several more phone calls I lucked into a solix finally. Ordered one from lakeside marine service in Illinois. Should be at the front door by middle of next week. Thanks for the reply’s


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

Try Scheels.com


----------



## wglasgow (Jun 5, 2012)

Check Vic's. They usually have a good supply in stock.


----------



## Hookm n cookm (Apr 2, 2013)

Scheels has gen2 on sale. If I’m buying new I want NEW


----------

